# Car starts and hazard lights and windshield wipers come on



## SuperDaveDuex (Oct 12, 2018)

Take the battery to autozone or your preferred parts store and have them test, I know autozone does it for free. Easy thing to do and will eliminate the battery right off the bat.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable*


----------

